# How many litters per year do you try to get from your does?



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm thinking about cutting back to 3 litters per year per doe (roughly).....and giving them more time "off" in between litters...but I'm debating on the pros and cons of this.....

So I thought I'd ask y'all what you do?



Peg


----------



## Berlena (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess I never think about how many litters I want per doe. I just either breed for Convention/Nationals or if I want a certain cross. So my does have varying times between breeding. Some are re-bred when they wean their kits some are re-bred when their kits are 3 weeks old.... depends on what I need at the time.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 6, 2006)

(Hi Berlena!! Welcome to the forum!:bunnydance

On average, I get 4 litters per year, per doe. Like Berlena, sometimes I breed for and around specific dates - Mini Rex Nationals are at the end of April, so I've got all my litters due within the next couple weeks so that I will not have any babies in the nestbox when I'm gone.

Normally, I rebreed my does when thier litter is 6-8 weeks old... but this month they'll have an "extended" break - I'll breed them the week before Nationals so I'll have pregnant rabbits (no newborns), and then I can palpate when I get back and rebreed if necessary.





 Who ever thought breeding rabbits would take soo much work & planning...

.







ILOVE what I do!


----------



## Berlena (Mar 6, 2006)

*SunnieBunnie Rabbitry wrote: *


> (Hi Berlena!! Welcome to the forum!:bunnydance





> Hi Sunnie! Thanks for the welcome.  Thats the part I love about rabbits.....is the planning.....deciding who to breed to who...etc. I love keeping records too lol. I keep records on everything!


----------



## joanster (Mar 6, 2006)

I am so glad someone asked this. My himi doe has only two surviving kits from her first litter. I was hoping to rebreed her. However, some have said to only breed your does once a year... Anyone else hear this?


----------



## Berlena (Mar 6, 2006)

*joanster wrote: *


> I am so glad someone asked this. My himi doe has only two surviving kits from her first litter. I was hoping to rebreed her. However, some have said to only breed your does once a year... Anyone else hear this?


If you want to keep your does productive you would need to breed more than once a year. Re-breed as soon as your kits are weaned or even before they are weaned. She will be fine as long as she is on a good feeding program and has fresh water at all times.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 16, 2006)

I breed once in late february early march if i can for 4-H show season and then once again in late summer/early fall so that i can improve off of what i showed.

Ellie


----------

